# Tour of Britain



## tomscott (Sep 10, 2015)

The Aviva Tour of Britain came through Penrith on its way to the finish at Alston.

People lined the streets as the Tour of Britain cyclist came through Penrith in flying fashion! Here are a few pictures as they came down King Street. 

5DMKIII and 70-200mm F2.8 MKII



Tour of Britain 2015 coming through Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Tour of Britain 2015 coming through Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

These were shot for local publication.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

Very nice shots, Tom. I especially like the first one.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you Click


----------

